# 3 openings on Ranch



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

This is part of the Chittim Ranch... We have had one member inform us he will not be able to hunt this coming season and need to fill that spot, and now have decided to add 2 more guns to our center pasture... The ranch is located in Maverick co. about 25 miles out of Carizo Springs... This ranch is free range with approx 13 miles of low fence.... We are not MLD, have no introduced genetics, and has been managed by me for the last 9 years... The ranch is a proven ranch possibly more 160+ bucks per acre than any other free range lease or ranch in Texas.. Last season we took a 205'', 185'', and 2 mid 170s... We have on video 2 more buck not taken over 200''s... The ranch has won more awards than we could start to keep track of over the past 8 seasons... We have a large camp are with RV hook ups... The ranch is cut into 3 pastures.... Video of the last season aval. at my office in Rosenberg Tx. The ranch is not cheep but I have learned over the years you pretty much get what you pay for... LOL Family friendly ranch most of our members have kids... Thats usualy the first question I get so thought I would bring it up.... We have a walkin cooler, covered camp area, and great roads... The ranch is run under strick game management... If you are looking for a ranch to call finished this would be it... We have video of as many as 11 bucks over 160 up to 210 at one blind in one sitting, we also have video of 7 bucks in one day with a total of 10 drop tines all in one sendero... We have gone through alot of people to come up with the great group we have now and looking to filler up... Pm me or email me at [email protected] for more info..... Please leave a daytime or evening ph # Thanks Brett Holden PS Here are a few pics from last season....


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

couple more pics...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Few more....


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Early last season...


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

Email sent


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Very nice, looks like you have been doing a great job on managing the place. Good luck


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Disgusting !


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

texas8point said:


> Disgusting !


Why the comment? Just wish I had the funds.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

texas8point said:


> Disgusting !


Take your negative comments somewhere else....


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

I just wish I had the Funds!!! Everytime I look at y'alls pics from there I get pumped up, Thanks for sharing again111 Hopefully I can hit the Lotto or some other kind of windfall!!! Good Luck!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Absolutely stunning! No need for bad comments. If you earned the money, go enjoy it. One of these days maybe I will share a camp with yall...


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

WOW !!!!!!! Amazing !!


----------



## PK-Russ (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm guessing the "disgusting" comment was sarcastic.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

Bukmstr said:


> Take your negative comments somewhere else....


Give him the benefit of the doubt. He could have meant "disgusting" in a positive way.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Jock Ewing said:


> Give him the benefit of the doubt. He could have meant "disgusting" in a positive way.


 ....thats what I'm thinking too.....sorta like " Those deer are sick". I todays jargon/slang, "sick" is pretty high praise.....BTW, Broadonrod, Those deer are sick!lol. Good job. I only wish I could PM ya.......


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Amazing deer quality; kudos on your management strategy.

TH


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

How much are the spots and deer per year allotment taken per hunter--fam hunt off our tags?

thanks
swamp


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

All my extra money goes into my Retirement Account not in a deer lease with Bret Holden.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Here we go again. Allot of jealous people out there. Money talks b&^%sh$% walks. Texas deer hunting costs these days, if you don't have the money stay on the porch, don't try to run with the big dogs. You might get eaten up. This is petty cash to the people who planned there life well.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Great bucks!


----------



## Lonestar Light (Jul 5, 2006)

Those really are some amazing bucks! Great job on management!


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

I just like to look at the pictures. Thanks .


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Looks good--very good--how much and any details--I know mucho money--no big deal at all and you do get what you pay for.

thanks.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Big bucks cost big bucks. Wish I had big bucks. Awesome deer for sure.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

cpthook said:


> Here we go again. Allot of jealous people out there. Money talks b&^%sh$% walks. Texas deer hunting costs these days, if you don't have the money stay on the porch, don't try to run with the big dogs. You might get eaten up. This is petty cash to the people who planned there life well.


C'mon Monte. You took my comment about this guy off the board, but because he's a sponsor, you let him get away with saying **** like this????


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

I like big Racks


Good luck filling the spots more fun seeing them than killing them for me. 
Your group has done an amazing job with management and nutrition.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

X10 Jammer; CPTHOOK = MEGALOMANIAC!!


----------



## Rex22 (Jan 26, 2007)

djwag94 said:


> X10 Jammer; CPTHOOK = MEGALOMANIAC!!


Thats funny right there!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

THE JAMMER said:


> C'mon Monte. You took my comment about this guy off the board, but because he's a sponsor, you let him get away with saying **** like this????


Dude is set... can you say Aamco??? LOL :cheers:


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

very nice animals...........yall dont be hatin.......


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Shouldn't be to hard to fill those slots.. Great photo's..


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

that's my dream.. payment plan? LOL


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

A cull buck on that ranch would be a trophy where I hunt. Very nice deer!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

I am returning calls and emails ASAP Thanks Brett


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

awesome bucks


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> that's my dream.. payment plan? LOL


yes...make payment to Brett. Make plan to go hunt.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Dude is set... can you say Aamco??? LOL :cheers:


No, but I think something that rhymed with it would be more fitting.......in all honesty, while recollecting all his posts.


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

*Financial Aid Package*

What types of financial aid do you offer? :doowapsta


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> yes...make payment to Brett. Make plan to go hunt.


That's freakin' hilarious.

Sounds like something my granddad would have said.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the emails and replies ... I still have a couple calls to return... Here are a few deer we took the season before last I told a couple of guys I would post today... I don't have all the pics to post alot of them are at my office but Ill get them as soon as I can..... Thanks Brett [email protected]


----------



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice! If only I would stop hunting in Mexico!


----------



## gillett1 (May 9, 2011)

I am very interested in finding out more details about your lease. I am definitely looking for that final lease. I can be reached at 979-236-0436.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Been out with family emergency sorry haven't returned emails in last 3 days... I will start returning emails and calls in the morning... Thanks Brett


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Brett has had a loss in his family and my prayers are with him. I had emailed Brett and I think he will respond when he can.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Just returned all Emails.... I think lol... anyway you can email me at [email protected] if I didn't get back to ya.... Thanks for yalls patients... Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Another video of a nice buck from last season.... He broke 3 tines 5 minutes before the video....


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

I think you left everyone speechless after that video...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

El Cazador said:


> I think you left everyone speechless after that video...


Thanks my brother... Here is one more video of a few bucks mid season....Still filling 2-3 spots... contact *[email protected]* for more info ......Thanks Brett


----------



## Cactus King (May 26, 2011)

Brett, are ya'll selling package hunts again this season for management bucks and lower end trophy deer?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Cactus King said:


> Brett, are ya'll selling package hunts again this season for management bucks and lower end trophy deer?


 PM sent...


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

broadonrod said:


> PM sent...


If you dont mind, send me one too. Looks like a great place.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

*Still have 2 spots on one of the pastures.... [email protected] *


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Dang. Nice pics! thats' some awesome hunting country down that way.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I got on next door.. lets share a beer and stories at the fence sometime.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> I got on next door.. lets share a beer and stories at the fence sometime.


Congrats... Here is a pic of an old buck we think comes from that ranch LOL







Ill Buy you a beer or 5....


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Brett...could I get an email on prices too...then I'll figure out if I can miss a kidney or not! Awesome ranch and even more awesome is whats coming off it!!!


----------



## STEVE SA (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll be darn. That's "OLD SNAGGLE HORN", those deer do go both ways around that fence afterall. Who whould have known? Not trying to start anything, just having some light hearted fun.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> Congrats... Here is a pic of an old buck we think comes from that ranch LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's nice typical 10 right there.. Shooter in my book any day..


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

i need a pm.... never can tell.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Still looking for 2 guns to fill... 17500.00 per gun... I have talked with alot of great people on here and I know its a lot of money but we pay by the acre and hunt very few guns... So the price may seem high but we have decided not to put more guns per acre and keep it where its at this time...The 2 spots are on the center pasture.... Email me your Phone # for more info @ [email protected] Thanks Brett


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

Holy ****tum those are some nice deer!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> Still looking for 2 guns to fill... 17500.00 per gun... I have talked with alot of great people on here and I know its a lot of money but we pay by the acre and hunt very few guns... So the price may seem high but we have decided not to put more guns per acre and keep it where its at this time...The 2 spots are on the center pasture.... Email me your Phone # for more info @ [email protected] Thanks Brett


 I am still getting emails for management hunts but we are full for the season... We are still looking to fill the 2 spots on this pasture... Thanks Brett


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

WOW.......


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> Still looking for* 2 guns* to fill... 17500.00 per gun... I have talked with alot of great people on here and I know its a lot of money but we pay by the acre and hunt very few guns... So the price may seem high but we have decided not to put more guns per acre and keep it where its at this time...The 2 spots are on the center pasture.... Email me your Phone # for more info @ *[email protected]* Thanks Brett


 WON'T HAVE ACCESS TO EMAIL UNTIL NEXT FRIDAYAFTER THIS EVENING ...IF YOU REPLY TO THE LEASE SPOTS I WILL GET BACK WITH YOU AS SOON AS I GET IN ... THANKS BRETT


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> I am still getting emails for management hunts but we are full for the season... We are still looking to fill the 2 spots as lease members on this pasture... Thanks Brett


 [email protected] or PM for info... Thanks Brett


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Brett, you might want to post with Dallas Saferia Club or some big game magizene. Most of the people I have met hear on 2 cool this is out of our league. Thanks for sharing the pictures. I just thank God that I have been able to take so good deer on our lease for $750.00.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Pretty amazing pics, bro. 

Brandon


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Chase This! said:


> Pretty amazing pics, bro.
> 
> Brandon


 We are fixing to go fill feeders... Grab your camera and work clothes and lets go...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

For info contact *[email protected]* The old email address is gone... We also have room for* 2 more management* hunts and 2 lease members....... Thanks Brett


----------

